

WikiLeaks reveals sites critical to US security - schan
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101206/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/us_wikileaks_secret_sites

======
jdp23
From the New York Times article on this
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/07/world/07sites.html>

But the list of “critical foreign dependencies,” compiled in 2008 from
diplomatic missions at the request of the Department of Homeland Security,
appears largely limited to sites that any would-be terrorist with Internet
access and a bit of ingenuity might quickly have identified.

The list, drawn up in 2008 and subject to annual updating, mentions only the
cities in which the various sites are located, not their specific addresses
(though that information, too, would generally be available online).

